# Ostarine now in stock!



## TwisT (Aug 20, 2012)

Only at PurchasePeps! Click the banner above!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn. I'm really interested in this one!
 Soon.. Very soon...


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

I asked Lou earlier but he was certain - what is the shelf-life for this? How long will the MK-2866 hold in the solution?


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 21, 2012)

*Heres a C&P I found regarding Ostarine:*
Our products are extremely stable and will not degrade at any appreciably rate. Conservatively, we would recommend using our products within 12 months of purchase, but chances are they will continue to remain potent for many months after. Products should be stored in a cool dry place away from direct sunlight. Refrigeration is not necessary though may further extend shelf-life beyond 1 year. Products should be shaken well before each use and especially after long periods of storage to ensure that the active components remain evenly dissolved and distributed throughout the solution.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> *Heres a C&P I found regarding Ostarine:*
> Our products are extremely stable and will not degrade at any appreciably rate. Conservatively, we would recommend using our products within 12 months of purchase, but chances are they will continue to remain potent for many months after. Products should be stored in a cool dry place away from direct sunlight. Refrigeration is not necessary though may further extend shelf-life beyond 1 year. Products should be shaken well before each use and especially after long periods of storage to ensure that the active components remain evenly dissolved and distributed throughout the solution.



Yes, Lou just let me know the shelf-life should be about a year when stored out of direct sunlight, but to assume 6 months just to be safe. Sounds good to me!

Hey TwisT, I posted another thread asking about Ostarine dosing, specifically because IML recommends their Osta-rx product be taken in three split doses throughout the day. What do you guys think about this regimen, vs. a single dose?


----------

